# January project - plastic corpsing



## gothdj (Dec 25, 2011)

View attachment 2539
So, it is January, and my wifes imposed Halloween downtime is over !
Last year we picked up 5 skeles' from Target. $40 glow in the dark, about 5 ft 6, with pretty good detail and motion. A good buy all in all. I decided to corpse one to see what it might look like. I have not finished, but it is a good start. Used the Stiltedbeast method of plastic sheet & heat gun. Will use some stain and paint to highlight when I go and get some new cheap brushes !


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice work. Look forward to seeing the finished project!


----------



## gothdj (Dec 25, 2011)

*stage 2*

Just finished the first staining. better pics to come eventually


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The color looks good on this guy.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

He is looking pretty disgusting! Nice job.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Funny, our M&T group is doing that project this weekend.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I like how the corpsing turned out. Is it a prop a month this year?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## gothdj (Dec 25, 2011)

Project of the month ? Hmm, not a bad idea... Might go that way.
I do not have the upload space to add the final pic yet, but, the final process was do do a dry brushing with a light grey on the ridges and such to show off all the fine uggy lines that are created by the corpsing. 
Other things to do... Roll a bit of the plastic sheeting and heat gun them into tubes to make intestine, etc. Also, little wads of plastic first around some of the major muscle groups to hint at old muscle issue.
How did I make the neck 'sinue' ? Pretty easy. I wrapped the head to neck with a double thinkness of the .7 ml plastic, twisting the plastic about the neck and then heating the sheet to the torso wrap. Then with the heat gun, melting it down, giving a pretty awsome effect.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That looks pretty darn good. I am also corpsing a bucky right now, using nylons and liquid latex with wood stain.


----------



## gothdj (Dec 25, 2011)

Nylons and the liquid latex are good because you have more control over the pulled away skin look, but, it is also much, much more time consuming. The thin plastic sheeting and heat gun method, no kidding takes like an hour or two. I did 4 bluckies last year in about 3 hours. Give it a try.. if you dont like it, you can always cut the plastic off and start again. 3 rolls of .7ml sheeting costs about 4 bucks at Home Depot, more than enough for several full size skele's.


----------



## gothdj (Dec 25, 2011)

*Final pic for this one*

Ok, so, I think I am done with with one. We shall see what project will come up for February


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The coloring and texture came out beautifully. And he seems so at home in that recliner

If I may offer up one suggestion, give some thought to darkening up the non-corpsed, exposed bones a bit. It could be just the lighting under which you took the picture, but the white parts seem very bright.


----------



## gothdj (Dec 25, 2011)

I think normally I would, but this is a completely plastic skele, that also glows in the dark, so, for this specific skele, I wanted to keep the white parts white, if that makes any sence. I would have also made some glue gun eyeballs for him, but, for the same reasons, I am gonna hold back on that. 
Maybe that will be the Feb project, corpsing up one of my medical buckies?


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

gothdj said:


> Nylons and the liquid latex are good because you have more control over the pulled away skin look, but, it is also much, much more time consuming. The thin plastic sheeting and heat gun method, no kidding takes like an hour or two. I did 4 bluckies last year in about 3 hours. Give it a try.. if you dont like it, you can always cut the plastic off and start again. 3 rolls of .7ml sheeting costs about 4 bucks at Home Depot, more than enough for several full size skele's.


how do you do this? is a video and what do you buy to use?
'thanks


----------



## gothdj (Dec 25, 2011)

Yes, just put one up -


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice job. They look real nice. You mentioned you did bluckies with this technique? How did they turn out?...I've done bluckies, but have been afraid to use the heat gun, because it would melt the blucky, so I've used nylon and latex. They come out nice, but as you've stated in your video, it takes weeks.

Ken


----------



## gothdj (Dec 25, 2011)

Yup, did bluckies. Just do the heat gun on low heat setting. Came out looking , well, a lot better than Bluckies normally look, that is for sure.
Here is part 2


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Again, thanks for the tip. For $20 I'm going to try this on a blucky. What's the worst that could happen, a melted bone?
I prefer to use buckies or a cheaper equivalent, but when using lots of skeletons, bluckys are more affordable.
One tip for using bluckies...cut out all the plastic between the ribs, ulna, radius, fibula, tibia..basically anywhere there isn't suppose to be plastic. Then take white tape to make the bones whole. Not nearly as good as bucky, but once copsed they don't look bad.

Thanks again for tip and great work with the heat gun.

Ken


----------



## gothdj (Dec 25, 2011)

the other thing you can do is use a stay-n-pose skeleton. They are about 40 bucks, but look much, much better than a blucky. The first pics on this thread are of me doing it to a stay-n-pose.


----------

